# Royaldik - event sire?



## BSM456 (7 December 2008)

I've just been looking at the dvd and catalogue from Birkhof and have been blown away by some of their stallions.

This guy caught my eye (not just because of his slightly saucy name!) http://www.gestuet-birkhof.de/hengste/royaldik.php  I met him a couple of years ago when I visited Birkhof and he really impressed (actually most of their stallions are out of the top drawer).  He was the 30 and 70 day test winner at Neustadt-Dosse, which I believe to be one of the more difficult stations, beating all of PS's stallions hands down.

What really impressed was his breeding.  I think I'm right in saying that he is out of the full sister of Heraldik xx, who I think had two offspring at this years Olympics.  I remember him being very blood type, and so wondered if he was a potential eventer sire?


----------



## rosiew (7 December 2008)

I love the Birkhof stallions, Ciacomo catches my eye with his Cor de la Bryere x Lavall breeding, and he's built so uphill and leggy.  Thomas rode him "for fun" in some S level sompetitions (the top level in Germany) this year and was placed every time.  

To answer your question, Royaldik has so be an event sire, you can't beat that blood.  I'm tired of seeing non blood type horses being touted as event sires, who have about 2% tb in their genes.  Thomas told me that Royaldik got an average of 9.6 in his test, that's phenomenal.


----------



## ASM2 (7 December 2008)

Not for me. I saw him at their stallion show 2 years ago and no comparison to Heraldik (who I was going to use a week before he died 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). Much more warmblood in type aswell as breeding. 

Grafenstolz would be their only event sire IMO.


----------



## ASM2 (7 December 2008)

Actually I may well be remembering Meraldik (I honestly can't remember 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) - both out of the same dam. Either way, I'd chose Grafenstolz over either as an event sire.


----------



## tigers_eye (7 December 2008)

Off the subject bsm, sorry, but just wondered if you might know who the HN were promoting in their mini stallion parade that was part of the Cadre Noir's performance in Brussels the other day? There was an absolutely spectaular very dark bay thoroughbred, I didn't catch his name but I think I heard Green Dancer when they announced his breeding? Anyway it was very funny as first they presented a german-bred dressage stallion that the HN are using, then the tb came in and it moved superbly in comparison! They also had Hurlevent de Brekka, who found the whole thing rather tiresome by the looks of it.


----------



## rosiew (7 December 2008)

I guess the German judges saw something a little different from you then, he did win both 30 and 70 day test.


----------



## ASM2 (8 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I guess the German judges saw something a little different from you then, he did win both 30 and 70 day test. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 I wasn't disputing that he isn't a nice stallion 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - in my experience all of the Birkhof boys are. But doing well in his performance tests is something different isn't it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. The OP was asking (or perhaps suggesting?) about Royaldik as an event sire. Performance tests are not discipline selective and prove yes that he ought to have nice paces and a good jump, but don't guarantee future performance nor criteria as an event sire.

He has a good damline for eventing - Heraldik is without doubt very influential - but the combination of this with his sire line and his own lack of competitive performance and performance of his progeny in eventing would not lead me to use him as an event sire. Too moot yet IMO. It would be like marketing Grand Passion as an event sire just because of the Grafenstolz motherline.


----------



## volatis (8 December 2008)

I think the OP is just thinking they can do a quick crafty marketing job seeing as they are the agents for Birkhof now

I agree with you ASM, Graftenstolz is the eventing choice from the Birkhof collection


----------



## ASM2 (8 December 2008)

Ah - clearly not quick enough on the uptake 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - scurries off to refind "office hat" and recite impartiality mantra "must never criticise stallion choice, ever" 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 




PS Still prefer Grafenstolz though 
	
	
		
		
	


	











PPS Don Diamond - liked him a lot


----------



## toffeesmarty (8 December 2008)

Good to see the Breeding pages secret agents are on duty. Its just like Spooks!!!  
All this talk of 'agents'?
I assume you mean bloodstock agents and not secret agents eh V?.........


----------



## rosiew (9 December 2008)

It sounds like Volatis still has her "Ken" Obsession to deal with.  I'm pretty sure that BSM isn't a semen agent though, but it's a shame that Volatis is trying to derail this thread.  Can we move on please?

ASM2, I said this on another thread yesterday, you are perfectly entitled to a point of view, this is a forum as far as I'm aware.  Don't let the paranoia of the Kenhounds put you off.


----------



## magic104 (9 December 2008)

It sounds like Volatis still has her "Ken" Obsession to deal with. I'm pretty sure that BSM isn't a semen agent though, but it's a shame that Volatis is trying to derail this thread. Can we move on please?

No perhaps its just a clone of Ken, the style of writing is so his.  We have had his views rammed at us at every given opportunity, that it is difficult not to spot him.  He never offended me before &amp; I felt he took more stick then was called for, but I cant stand his "I am right, you are just Numpties" attitude towards most of the posters on here.  And none of you are prepared to show us what you are breeding.  I have not seen one single post where any of you are proudly showing off your breeding champions.  So why should I or anyone want to take your condescending cr@p.


----------



## nomis (9 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It sounds like Volatis still has her "Ken" Obsession to deal with  

[/ QUOTE ]

And if you have no connections why use the words "still has" as above, because that means you know full well what has been said on these forums, and are no stranger to this man.

Why dont you get over yourselves.  You guys must be truely psychologically disturbed to keep on coming back onto the forums time and again and make out you have nothing to do with Ken.  AND if you are going to do it, try and disguise it better in future!

Nobody has any obsessions with him because each time he leaves people get on with their own lives and post on here as normal.  The person with the  *MAJOR OBSESSION* is Ken and it seems his girlfriend now.

Nobody on these forums stops anyone from putting their own points across, but for people to continually come onto the forums to try and trash any UK owned stallion or stud for that matter is completely uncalled for, and THAT is what people are getting fed up about.  

If you guys are so busy then why on earth do you keep on trolling about on here.  AND as others have said, not one of you have ever said what any of your own horses have achieved.  So while you continue to copy the words of other breeders, why dont you both get your own uniqueness for once!!

You just have to go round the shows to hear what people are saying about Ken, and none of the comments are complimentary!  

It seems that while he trashes most breeders, stallion owners, mare owners and studs in the UK, he is digging a bigger whole for himself in the long term.  You may think it is clever marketing on your part to try and encourage mare owners to use the stallions you market, but it is doing quite the opposite, no matter how much suger coating you put on it!


----------



## volatis (9 December 2008)

rosiew, I just enjoying poking the troll. It's winter entertainment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




There are many posters on this forum who can spot Ken and the Kenclones (maybe they should be called Barbies) as you can see from the other comments on here, and we're all sick to the back teeth at your stirring. But its still entertaining to tempt you from under your bridge


----------

